# Clicking sound starts on Vitus Sentier in just few weeks



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

Someone in a hardtail Facebook group wrote a comment that in just few weeks of usage, the Sentier will make clicking sounds. I just bought a Sentier but I haven't received it yet. I now feel like disappointed because of that comment. What "clicking" sound could that person be referring to?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

ask them where on the bike they think it's coming from and when it happens (i.e. only when you're pedaling, only when you're using the brakes etc.)


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

diamondback1x9 said:


> ask them where on the bike they think it's coming from and when it happens (i.e. only when you're pedaling, only when you're using the brakes etc.)


I did and it's been a day now but no response yet. I'll bump it up.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

I asked the person again. However, I saw another comment from another person "Beware of the flimsy Box shifter and derailleur!"


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> I asked the person again. However, I saw another comment from another person "Beware of the flimsy Box shifter and derailleur!"


wait. you got this one right?








Vitus Sentier 27 VR Mountain Bike 2021 | Chain Reaction


Vitus Sentier 27 VR Mountain Bike 2021 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com




it doesn't have a box shifter or a derailleur


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

also ask them if they greased the headset


----------



## Ragna (Oct 11, 2015)

Most of the ones I see have SLX derailleurs, or Deore at worst. Seems fine. 1x12s are touchy, and it's not uncommon for new bikes to need adjusting after a little break-in. Most likely this is just someone overreacting to a very minor derailleur adjustment issue, or some other common little thing like a ticking seatpost/seattube interface.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Ragna said:


> Most of the ones I see have SLX derailleurs, or Deore at worst. Seems fine. 1x12s are touchy, and it's not uncommon for new bikes to need adjusting after a little break-in. Most likely this is just someone overreacting to a very minor derailleur adjustment issue, or some other common little thing like a ticking seatpost/seattube interface.


this bike is a 1x11


----------



## Ragna (Oct 11, 2015)

diamondback1x9 said:


> this bike is a 1x11


Yeah, sorry, I was looking it up on the Vitus site before I saw the specific model was linked. A Deore 1x11 should still be adequate, and I would not feel bad about purchasing a budget bike with one. Worst case scenario, you spend $80 for an SLX 1x11 down the road if you find it doesn't hold adjustment. Not worth second guessing an order over someone on the internet reporting their bike "clicks" until you know more.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> What "clicking" sound could that person be referring to?


There's no way of telling considering the complete absence of so much as a shred of useful information.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The only way any bike isn't going to make noise ,is if it doesn't get ridden. New bikes need adjustments after being ridden ,that could include the derailleur ,headset, spoke tension ,etc.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> I now feel like disappointed because of that comment. What "clicking" sound could that person be referring to?


Misplaced concern.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

slapheadmofo said:


> There's no way of telling considering the complete absence of so much as a shred of useful information.


Maybe it's their false teeth. Or would that be more of a 'clacking'?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Maybe the Tappet Brothers are chasing them?



Finch Platte said:


> Maybe it's their false teeth. Or would that be more of a 'clacking'?


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't worry too much about speculation from some rando on the internet. Enjoy your bike!

If it starts making noise, hunt down the noise and eliminate it. Or live with it.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

Finch Platte said:


> Maybe it's their false teeth. Or would that be more of a 'clacking'?


hahaha, this made me laugh 🤣
or maybe the person who posted was sour graping only that he hasn't bought a vitus yet. So he's just been randomly saying bad things about the vitus bikes


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

phantoj said:


> Don't worry too much about speculation from some rando on the internet. Enjoy your bike!
> 
> If it starts making noise, hunt down the noise and eliminate it. Or live with it.


Yep, that's true. I'll do that. Similar to what I'm currently doing with my mongoose full-suspension bike, I'm fixing issues


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> Misplaced concern.


yep, I got rid of it from my head. It'll just ruin my day. 💪


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

rangeriderdave said:


> The only way any bike isn't going to make noise ,is if it doesn't get ridden. New bikes need adjustments after being ridden ,that could include the derailleur ,headset, spoke tension ,etc.


Yep, totally agree.

I'm going to google search bike parts since there are part terms I still don't know which ones they are.
I know only few of them right now:

handle bar
frame
groupset
fork
seat post
saddle
tire
wheelset(I think this is the rim)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't forget girdlespring and panendermic post.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> Someone in a hardtail Facebook group wrote a comment that in just few weeks of usage, the Sentier will make clicking sounds. I just bought a Sentier but I haven't received it yet. I now feel like disappointed because of that comment. What "clicking" sound could that person be referring to?


I wouldn't worry too much. There's really not much to go wrong on a hardtail mountain bike. A clicking sound seems like a very vague "problem" to have. Just make sure everything is torqued, greased, and aired up on your new bike. I doubt that you'll have any sort of problems.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> Yep, totally agree.
> 
> I'm going to google search bike parts since there are part terms I still don't know which ones they are.
> I know only few of them right now:
> ...


Wow, you're really new to bikes to miss the rheostatic thesimizer. They're standard on all new bikes, except the ones that are made in Outer Mongolia which use a monostatic thesimizer.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Some Outer Mongolia made units have reverse gongulating datastaters that negate the need for monostatic thesimizers. Old school stuff.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Curveball said:


> Wow, you're really new to bikes to miss the rheostatic thesimizer...


Funny you mention this. Mine didn't make a ticking, but a kind of a hum that attracted cicadas. It made for a long summer.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Some Outer Mongolia made units have reverse gongulating datastaters that negate the need for monostatic thesimizers. Old school stuff.


That's some awesome innovation that I wasn't aware of.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Some Outer Mongolia made units have reverse gongulating datastaters that negate the need for monostatic thesimizers. Old school stuff.


really? my hardtail never came with that. sounds really expensive... hopefully we get trickle down tech within the next few years.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Not really expensive. Labor and material costs are really low in Outer Mongolia. I just heard they have developed new spurving bearings to upgrade their logarithmic casing ganosyncronizers. No date on release as of today.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> Yep, totally agree.
> 
> I'm going to google search bike parts since there are part terms I still don't know which ones they are.
> I know only few of them right now:
> ...


Wheelset is a set of 2 full wheels, (ie hub spokes and rims)

Groupset, like 'grouppo', is a goofy term and should be left with the roadies and vintage/retro dorks where it belongs.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Not really expensive. Labor and material costs are really low in Outer Mongolia. I just heard they have developed new spurving bearings to upgrade their logarithmic casing ganosyncronizers. No date on release as of today.


Ha! Typical Mongolian vaporware.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

slapheadmofo said:


> Wheelset is a set of 2 full wheels, (ie hub spokes and rims)
> 
> Groupset, like 'grouppo', is a goofy term and should be left with the roadies and vintage/retro dorks where it belongs.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ragna (Oct 11, 2015)

1. Flip bike upside down. 2. Turn pedals. 3. Shift to different gears listening for click. 4. Hear clicking while turning pedals? If yes, turn barrel adjuster slowly counterclockwise a little to add a little cable tension. Clicking gone? Problem solved. 6. Crack a beer and feel satisfied to learn something new. Your cable stretched a little under new use, like many other new bikes. NBD.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

Ragna said:


> 1. Flip bike upside down. 2. Turn pedals. 3. Shift to different gears listening for click. 4. Hear clicking while turning pedals? If yes, turn barrel adjuster slowly counterclockwise a little to add a little cable tension. Clicking gone? Problem solved. 6. Crack a beer and feel satisfied to learn something new. Your cable stretched a little under new use, like many other new bikes. NBD.


Great idea!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ragna said:


> 1. Flip bike upside down. 2. Turn pedals. 3. Shift to different gears listening for click. 4. Hear clicking while turning pedals? If yes, turn barrel adjuster slowly counterclockwise a little to add a little cable tension. Clicking gone? Problem solved. 6. Crack a beer and feel satisfied to learn something new. Your cable stretched a little under new use, like many other new bikes. NBD.


There is some humor here. 
You're troubleshooting and repairing a fictitious problem on a bike that the OP doesn't even have yet.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> There is some humor here.
> You're troubleshooting and repairing a fictitious problem on a bike that the OP doesn't even have yet.


Or, you just screwed up your shifting when all you had to do was tear off the dork ring.


----------



## Ragna (Oct 11, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> There is some humor here.
> You're troubleshooting and repairing a fictitious problem on a bike that the OP doesn't even have yet.


Obviously we don't actually know and this was half in jest, but a huge chunk of "new bike makes clicking noises when pedaling" is derailleur chain skip that new riders have no idea how to fix. Like, if the noise is coming from the vicinity of your seat post clamp or fork crown, yeah definitely don't actually do what I said. But if OP runs into this, now he knows it's a potential easy home fix.


----------

